# Do you cube on the toilet?



## daniel0731ex (Jan 8, 2009)

i was watching pogobat's [peeing in the shower] youtube video, and 
i thought it would be interesting to see if anybody cubes in the shower....um..i mean on the toilet


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 8, 2009)

Sometimes I cube on the toilet, but never in it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 8, 2009)

sorrt guys..i meant ON the toilet


----------



## guusrs (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes I did, very much
In the early 80's we also had some toilet-algs, algs invented on the toilet
Gus


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 8, 2009)

sometimes if I know I'm gonna be there for a long time (chinese food, annoying lock, etc.)


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Jan 8, 2009)

I never found time on the toilet as time for thinking or leisure things. I just do what I have to do fast LOL.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, I do all my cubing on the toilet. In fact, when I go to competitions, I usually ask for a toilet instead of a chair.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 8, 2009)

You're so funny Michael! 

No i don't cube on the toilet, i might've a couple of times.

-Levi-


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 8, 2009)

yes and it usually keeps me on the toilet for atleast a half hour. lol


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha I do this all the time. One time I lost a center cap though (use your imagination  ).

I also have an old spare cube that I keep in the shower, just in case.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a special cube to be left at my home toilet, whenever im using it, i'll use it, and place it back later.


I call it, my toilet cube.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 8, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, I do all my cubing on the toilet. In fact, when I go to competitions, I usually ask for a toilet instead of a chair.


And what kind of paper do you use for your scoresheet ?


----------



## F.P. (Jan 8, 2009)

bichettereds said:


> yes and it usually keeps me on the toilet for atleast a half hour. lol



hello hemorrhoids.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Jan 8, 2009)

F.P. said:


> bichettereds said:
> 
> 
> > yes and it usually keeps me on the toilet for atleast a half hour. lol
> ...



Exactly what scared me from taking too long as a kid.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn’t think of it. It’s unsanitary. Some people _eat _on the pot and flush with their elbow. Disgusting.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to, but stoppend after a pop I had (you don't need to ask where it went, although I eventually got it back ).


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 8, 2009)

I put my cube next to the sink. 
... while memorizing cube.
Then wash hands, close eyes, Execute.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Then wash hands, close eyes, Execute.



This is a family forum.


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 8, 2009)

Hell yea!  I did until my cube broke... Now i don't have what to do while taking a s...


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 8, 2009)

Rabid said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Then wash hands, close eyes, Execute.
> ...



This is a cubing forum. There is such a thing as BLD...


----------



## Riceball92 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I do sometimes...now I'm hesitant to bring my 7x7 in there because of a pop I had...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 9, 2009)

I fear pops so never


----------



## MistArts (Jan 9, 2009)

I stopped after I popped my EastSheen 2x2.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 9, 2009)

I never cube "in the toilet". I did cube on the toilet once though. I do fear pops, so I normally just memorize algs.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 9, 2009)

Toire-Dakku said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > bichettereds said:
> ...



No..No.. Im done after a few minutes, but I just stay and practice for awhile. Its how I hide from my wife and 3yr old boy. 

Ive seriously considered taping OLLs to the wall in front of the toilet. 

I never solve during a #1 so pops dont worry me.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 9, 2009)

More often then not.
I use a store bought, so I have no fear of pops.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 22, 2009)

I bring my cube to the toilet ALLLL the time


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 22, 2009)

MistArts said:


> I stopped after I popped my EastSheen 2x2.



Did you mod it? ES 2x2s never pop, unless you got unlucky at the wrong time.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 22, 2009)

Eww...
I don't cube on the toilet. I just think its gross and other people are probably going to touch my cubes like if they see me with it and want to mix it or at a comp or something. Im sure they dont want to touch it after its been used on the toilet.


----------



## BigSams (Jan 22, 2009)

you guys are extreme. i only bring it if i cant find a good book


----------



## jonny guitar (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a specific bathroom cube that doesn't leave the bathroom...it is a 25th anniversary so it never pops.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 23, 2009)

Even if MistArts did mod the 2x2, they pop on the inside, so nothing would fall out.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Eww...
> I don't cube on the toilet. I just think its gross and other people are probably going to touch my cubes like if they see me with it and want to mix it or at a comp or something. Im sure they dont want to touch it after its been used on the toilet.



Dude, it's not like we wipe our asses with the cube. Besides, 'poo particles' are everywhere.. even on your toothbrush!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 23, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> Besides, 'poo particles' are everywhere.. even on your toothbrush!



Nice use of science.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 23, 2009)

Only with a non-popping cube. Reason: Cube pops.. Piece falls in the toilet....


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 23, 2009)

the knetic molecular theory!!! of course!!!

the basic of basics


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 26, 2009)

BTW, this is what happened to most people:


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Do you Cube while you are pooping?*

I have always wondered how many people do this. I myself always have a cube of some sort with me all the time and I have even debated having a designated bathroom cube.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 11, 2012)

pop and fall in = D:
but I do wipe sitting down.


----------



## choza244 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, always xD.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 11, 2012)

POP = Piece Out of Puzzle
POOP = Piece Out Of Puzzle

So no.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 11, 2012)

No. I've only done it once, and that was when I was memo'ing for 4BLD. I'm slow at memo.


----------



## timeless (Feb 11, 2012)

never, very unsanitary and its a bad habit


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 11, 2012)

Always. 

I like to pretend I'm showing example solves to an imaginary person.


----------



## JyH (Feb 11, 2012)

timeless said:


> never, very unsanitary and its a bad habit


 
It's only unsanitary if you lift up the toilet seat with your bare hand, or continuing to cube after wiping, like Mike Kotch.
I have never brought a cube to the toilet.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 11, 2012)

What is this thread I don't even....


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 11, 2012)

Occasionally, mostly I'm in the middle in memorizing an alg and bring it with me. Or just feel like trying some slower solves, improve look ahead. Obviously, can't go full speed. So it is a nice place to do slow solves.

Bleh what the heck am i doing here, shouldn't I be doing something more productive/constructive?


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 11, 2012)

lolno. I do bring my ipod though...


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 11, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> To expand on my previous post, *I care about my cubes so much, that I wash my hands with soap before touching any of my puzzles.* So I would never cube in the toilet.


 
I'm pretty much like this, but I don't use soap because it causes dermatitis and I ran out of soap-free handwash. Cubing on the toilet is gross, especially if you go to a competition where everyone has to touch your cubes for scrambling, judging etc.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 11, 2012)

Only sometimes, but that's because I average about 35 seconds, and I usually don't take that long


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 11, 2012)

Once did, never did it again
Pop -> Result trying to get the piece out of the toilet ->victory :l


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 11, 2012)

Never.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to, then i got a phone.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha.. never. Cause: POP


----------



## Nestor (Feb 11, 2012)

With a towel on your lap 
you can poop and pop
all you want.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 11, 2012)

sometimes lol. i used to just bring my whole computer in there with me, but my parents keep telling me thats "unsanitary". psshh.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes with big cubes. It gets boring in there..


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 11, 2012)

All the time. I think the lighting in my bathroom is very good for cubing. It was in the bathroom I decided to use my left hand for OH so my right hand was free to


Spoiler



brush my teeth.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Feb 11, 2012)

I ALWAYS BRING MY CUBE TO THE TOILET! ONCE, AT GOLDEN CORAL I WAS WITH MY YOUTH GROUP FOR CHURCH, AND I WENT TO THE BATHROOM WITH MY CUBE AND THE YOUTH MINISTER GUY HEARD ME CUBING....and now every time someone new comes, he introduces me as the poop 'n cube boy...STILL CUBE AND POO


----------



## Bapao (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes. Stickerless DaYan cubes are good for solving under the shower.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 11, 2012)

Nah, it seems too gross for me.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 11, 2012)

Every single time I sit down. The cube in my toilet at home is called Lou.



Rabid said:


> I wouldn’t think of it. It’s unsanitary. Some people _eat _on the pot and flush with their elbow. Disgusting.



I leave the cube in the room and wash my hands when I leave. Where is the unsanitary?


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 12, 2012)

Question. Does anybody know if the hardware on a cube is stainless? would like to have a shower/water cube.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 12, 2012)

Toilet paper skip.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 12, 2012)

How long do you guys stay in there?
srsly wtfbbq.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 12, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> How long do you guys stay in there?
> srsly wtfbbq.



Just. One. More. Solve.
Just. One. More. Solve.
That was a good one. I'll just do one more and then a Roux solve and then a color neutral and thats it.. oh and a one handed while I brush my teeth....


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 12, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Just. One. More. Solve.
> oh and a one handed while I brush my teeth....


 I've done that


----------



## timeless (Feb 12, 2012)

rickcube said:


> I've done that


 
lol if somebody walks by and hear random clicky noises, gonna be embarassing


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't cube on the toilet. All I do on the toilet is pee and/or take a crap. I do, however, pee in the shower, so I selected "i pee in the shower" for my poll answer.


----------

